# Croatia info needed



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We are thinking about going to Croatia this year as we hear it's nice there,and we were wondering if anyone had any info on campsites. Or any info that might be of use to people travelling there for the first time.
Thank you
Sylke


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This is a useful site:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/19/35/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi

I've moved your post to Croatia Touring - you should be able to find a few bits & pieces in there.

We did Istria in September 04 (was it really that long ago :roll: )- see here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-113.html

there are some campsite details there, and the national tourist board are very helpful.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We went to Croatia ( and Slovenia en route) in 2007 and I wrote a blog about it - press BLOG button below!

Camping Skoja near Pula is great. Go right to the end of the site and you can camp fairly informally on the edge of the sea rather that in more organised lines as in the rest of the site.

We loved Slovenia but did not find Croatia quite so friendly and so did not stay so long. We were not impressed with Porec - big, noisy,holiday-campy
and full of mosquitoes.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Similar here, G. We only went there for the trip to Venice.
What did you think of Pula - we thought it was a "real" working town - yes, it has the ampitheatre & the other roman ruins, but everybody got on with their lives - not a complete touristy place, if you see what I mean :?: :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sylke said:


> We are thinking about going to Croatia this year as we hear it's nice there,and we were wondering if anyone had any info on campsites. Or any info that might be of use to people travelling there for the first time.
> Thank you
> Sylke


Hi Sylke,

This site will HERE will give you some excellent info for touring Croatia, it is by far the best I've come across for a long time. 

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> What did you think of Pula - we thought it was a "real" working town - yes, it has the ampitheatre & the other roman ruins, but everybody got on with their lives - not a complete touristy place, if you see what I mean :?: :wink:


We liked Pula very much. The ruins were well explained with very good information boards but they were not over-restored. We enjoyed the bus ride in from the campsite which takes you to the less seen parts of town. One disappointment was that we couldn't find any smoke-free place to eat so finished up having lunch in Mcdonald's ! This was quite interesting however as it was full of school children and they were keen to speak to English people- no tourists there.

Beware of the loose trains in Pula. Even though we'd been warned ( could it have been via your blog ?) it was still a bit of a shock to find one coming straight at us in the centre of the road !

Pula is a ship building town and you can hear the steam hammers all over town. It was fascinating to see them building such mammoth ships so close to the town.

G


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi there Sylke,

Went to Croatia last summer and stayed at Medveja near Rijeks on a large campsite next to the beach - fantastic place and the snorkelling was excellent. Wasnt as cheap as we'd expected and the campsite was full of Hungarians who didnt crack a smile - apart from that I would fully recommend it.

If you are driving down through the Alps make sure you dont do it on a Saturday in August or July. We did the Tauern Autobahn in Austria and queued for 7 hours - coming back on the Brenner Pass (again on a Saturday) was just as bad. Took a while but we've now learnt our lesson. Opera in Verona is a must on the way home !


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies,it's given us a lot to look into. Not too sure about the mozzies though Grizzly as they have me for breakfast, dinner & tea. Are they an all year problem do you think?
Sylke


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The certainly did not trouble us in June! Great site Don.

peedee


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi sylke, we travelled to croatia last august ,stayed in pula at the bi village campsite,( nothing like the name suggests ) its a well organised campsite which goes down to a pebble beach , it was completely full,they had 900 camping plots ,12m x6m with your own water on your plot ,loads of resturants on site , a tad commercial ,but great for kids , and wifi at 30 euros for the week ,pula is a lovely old town ,and the sea was lovely ,but you had to wear shoes in the water , crotia is defo worth a visit,and so many places to call in to on the way down , good luck regards gary ,


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we will be watching this thread with great intrest as we ar going croatia in the summer hols (cant get kids out of school) we are planning on a visit to lake bled on the way the campsite there looks to be perfect right on the lake, and we will be having a week in austria we meet my other halfs mum there every year she goes there on a coach trip. what dates are you going sylke?


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*croatia touring*

hi 
We spent 3 weeks touring Croatia last year early July. Fantastic country, great scenery and lovely people. We found the Istrian peninsula [Pula ,Poric] a bit commercialised for our tastes but campsites though large and busy were well organised. We travelled south as far as the Bosnian border which our insurance would not allow us to cross. The coastline is out of this world, with water as clear as glass. The further south you go the less commercialised and smaller the sites, and the greater the distance brtween them. The islands are all very different and are worth visiting.
our return journey took us inland through the mountains and national parks [Krka NP, Plitvice Lakes]. Again spectacular scenery and friendly folk. 
We had no problems with mossies but I always add citronella oil to my shower gel and that seems to put off the little buggers.
We enjoyed ourselves so much we flew to Dubrovnik in october with non camping friends and explored the southern bit that we had missed first time. Fabulous
 Smurfinguk


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We went to Crotia 3 years ago , stayed in a lovely hotel, people were lovely. The second week went to Solvenia, very nice, stated in hotel at lake Bled, very depressing too many old people there ( and over 60 )


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry , i meant to say i`m over 60


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sylke said:


> Thank you all for your replies,it's given us a lot to look into. Not too sure about the mozzies though Grizzly as they have me for breakfast, dinner & tea. Are they an all year problem do you think?
> Sylke


The only place they were a problem Sylke was when we stopped to recce a campsite at Porec. I didn't even get out of the van; they were in huge thick black clouds and seemed to be giving everyone a hard time. I suspect they might have been a one-off as I can't believe anyone would have voluntarily stayed longer than a day otherwise. They landed on the van in droves and were clearly mosquitoes not lake flies (- and I'm a biologist).

We annihilated those that got through the door and saw no more until we got to Lake Garda where something lethal bit me and I spent 2 days feeling quite poorly ( headaches and aching joints) and with a badly swollen elbow.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi G ,

What month was you in Croatia? I know it was "Back Endish".  

If I get the all clear from the medics we hope to do a trip down the Croatian coast via the off shore islands starting mid March.  

I live in hope.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi G ,
> What month was you in Croatia? I know it was "Back Endish".


Hi Don...I hope you're getting some answers to your neck trouble and will be loosened up and on the road very soon.

The flyblown sites we looked at in Croatia were Camping XXX Laguna and Camping Bijela Uvala near Porec. It was Sunday 9th September. The names are out of the trip diary and I can't remember if I copied them or they are a phonetic attempt at what we heard of the names. I've also recorded that my husband ( who got out of the van) was bitten 11 times. As he is never bitten this is pretty remarkable.

As I said above however, this MUST have been a one-off or no-one would go near the place. We certainly saw no insects at all at either Pula or Piran in Slovenia, both on the same stretch of coast.

Piran was gorgeous and you must go there. We stayed at Autocamp Lucija in Portoroz and took the bus or walked to Piran along the corniche. The site is not great but very convenient and ...well, see my blog !

G


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Last summer we spent 10 days on Ugljan in a town by the same name. Friends were staying in a hotel next to a little camp site. The camp site is small full of pine trees and a short walk to the water. The hotel has free wifi and will let you use it if you buy a coffee or drink in the bar. The facilities are not the top, but the peace and quiet make up for it. It's a nice place to visit if you want something off the beaten path. Take the ferry from Zadar. The hotel is called Villa Stari Dvor, the camp Camp Batalaza. Don't forget your bike. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

tommytli said:


> we will be watching this thread with great intrest as we ar going croatia in the summer hols (cant get kids out of school) we are planning on a visit to lake bled on the way the campsite there looks to be perfect right on the lake, and we will be having a week in austria we meet my other halfs mum there every year she goes there on a coach trip. what dates are you going sylke?


We don't know yet as we run our own business it depends on the work load,but it looks like June might be nice if the mozzies arn't about then. :lol: 
Sylke


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello
We drove down to Croatia last August, stopping in Slovenia on the way. We didnt book anywhere in Croatia and took pot luck. First week was spent near Rovinj in Camping Vestar, and then we drove down to Pula where we stayed at Stoja - plenty of pitches on both. As a family with two children under 12 we loved Croatia- we cycled, snorkelled, and would love to go back there again - travelling further down if we could.
Only drawback was the queue to cross the customs area which caught us going in & out, and it was the only time anybody had asked to see our passports since leaving Cheddar!
Hope that helps
Sarah


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello
We drove down to Croatia last August, stopping in Slovenia on the way. We didnt book anywhere in Croatia and took pot luck. First week was spent near Rovinj in Camping Vestar, and then we drove down to Pula where we stayed at Stoja - plenty of pitches on both. As a family with two children under 12 we loved Croatia- we cycled, snorkelled, and would love to go back there again - travelling further down if we could.
Only drawback was the queue to cross the customs area which caught us going in & out, and it was the only time anybody had asked to see our passports since leaving Cheddar!
Hope that helps
Sarah


----------



## 108010 (Oct 31, 2007)

We have travelled to Croatia/Yugoslavia for the last 40 years. We have done this trip with tents, trailer tents, towable motor cruiser, caravans and motor home. Normally there is not to much of a problem with mosquitos, but the winter of 2007/8 was very mild and did not kill the lava. If you look hard for the war damage you will find it, but you will find it is not a problem. We have not been in peak season so cannot comment. We have always found the people friendly. Istria has mostly large holiday style camp sites, while Dalmatia has a greater selection of camp sites varying from large holiday sites to smaller CL type campsites. Krka water falls are well worth the visit as are the Plitvice Lakes. Off the Dalmation coast there are dozens of islands which can mostly be reached by passenger ferries, these include the Kornati national park which has unbelievable scenery. If you wish, send us a private message, and we may be able to give you more assistance. Best wishes, Sammie.


----------

